# Please help me WIN a Contest - Just like this picture



## StompieZA (11/9/17)

UPDATE, Contest was ended with no winners due to the issues with the one contestants post being deleted.


----------



## Marius Combrink (11/9/17)

I gave you a like there buddy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/17)

Thanks alot bud!!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/9/17)

Tried, but keep on getting the "page not available" error 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/17)




----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/9/17)

StompieZA said:


>




Still the same error - I'll try from a different browser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Still the same error - I'll try from a different browser
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Worked from my MacBook - done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Worked from my MacBook - done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great, Thanks alot!!


----------



## Cespian (11/9/17)

Done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (11/9/17)

Liked. What do you win?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Warlock (11/9/17)

Done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/17)

Christos said:


> Liked. What do you win?



Thanks  

My 30th Birthday is next month, So the contest is for a custom made cake to the value of R550, Food Platters and 24 custom Cupcakes which will be great for my birthday party coming up. 

Thanks to all for supporting me and liking my photo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/9/17)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks
> 
> My 30th Birthday is next month, So the contest is for a custom made cake to the value of R550, Food Platters and 24 custom Cupcakes which will be great for my birthday party coming up.
> 
> Thanks to all for supporting me and liking my photo.


Are you in the lead yet?


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/17)

Christos said:


> Are you in the lead yet?


The lady that was in the lead had around 420 likes, im on 330 i think. However her post got deleted by facebook as sue was sharing to much and to almost every group she could find so not sure whats happening now lol. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

